# Vietnam War Wannabes



## Trade (Jul 4, 2019)

http://www.americanwarlibrary.com/wannabe1.htm

_"The common lie told to friends (and particularly girlfriends and wives) by Vietnam War wannabes(a group that continues to outnumber actual in-country Vietnam War veterans by twenty to one [f1], is that they cannot produce a DD-214 or other military-issued documents confirming their (heroic/valorous) service in Vietnam because their military record files "remain classified" due to their "top secret" assignments in Vietnam.

Of course, those of us who actually served in Vietnam and held equal or higher than SECRET security clearances know well that security classifications were/are always on a need-to-know basis as well as sharply defined and limited to specific operations or assignments. And never, in any case, is/was a military 201 jacket (or individual personnel file) classified in full. But what many Americans don't know is that all Vietnam War records have been de-classified for over 13 years since 1994... and there is no, repeat not a single, Vietnam War incident, operation, mission, or military person who's activities remain classified since 10 November 1994."_


----------



## Trade (Jul 4, 2019)

20 Lying Wannabes for every real Vietnam Vet. 

No wonder I keep running in to so many former Navy Seals.


----------



## Trade (Jul 4, 2019)

https://www.veteranstoday.com/2016/01/02/vietnam-veterans-and-the-wannabes/
_"The accepted number of Vietnam Veterans that served are between 2.7 million and 3.3 million men who also includes about 10,000 women. The number of personnel that are considered to be Vietnam era Veterans, those that served during the Vietnam War but NOT in-country are 9,087,000. Official census figures for August 1995 showed 1,713,823 Vietnam Veterans were still living. According to the National Vietnam Veterans Foundation, individuals falsely claiming to have served in the Vietnam War for those same statistics totaled 9,492,958 people! Again, according to the National Vietnam Veterans Foundation, the figures of people claiming to be Vietnam Veterans, serving in-country, for the 2000 census count was 13,853,027. That sounds, “unbelievable,” but it is very believable to me having come upon many of these WANNABE’S since the attitude in this country has done a complete turn around about Vietnam Veterans by many citizens."_


----------



## Trade (Jul 4, 2019)

I had no idea is was this bad.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 4, 2019)

Trade said:


> 20 Lying Wannabes for every real Vietnam Vet.
> 
> No wonder I keep running in to so many former Navy Seals.



That truly sucks, and yet somehow doesn't surprise me.


----------



## win231 (Jul 4, 2019)

Unfortunately, one of those wannabes is Brian Dennehy.


----------



## 911 (Jul 4, 2019)

One of the local newsmen on a local TV station made a comment about his being a Vietnam Vet. Someone took the time to look up his record and couldn’t find anything, so the guy called him out to produce his DD-214 or anything that he may have as proof. 

When he admitted that he had lied, the station fired him. 

I never understood why anyone would lie about being a Vietnam Vet, which was probably the most unpopular war in our history. People back then did not look at us as heroes. I never thought of myself as a hero. Today, we call all of our servicemen and women heroes.


----------



## win231 (Jul 4, 2019)

Some people will do anything to get the respect & admiration they never earned.


----------



## johndoe (Jul 4, 2019)

I was Vietnam "era" but never even mention it.


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 4, 2019)

An acquaintance down the path invited my wife and me for dinner, along with a very military family.
The host, known for sporting Vietnam Veteran caps and jackets, and always talking about exploits in the bush, blurted out that he was a POW.

A really dumb story ensued.

His wife stated ‘so that’s what’s wrong with you’

I began to feel real bad for him and his obvious out and out lie.

Things got rather uncomfortable as his story grew larger than even his girth.

My military friend and I couldn’t look at each other in the eye across the table, while Ramboob rattled on.

Later, found out his MOS was clerk typist, spent his tour in Germany.

It sent me back to grade school days when kids would manufacture glorious histories and exploits…at 10 yrs of age


----------



## hypochondriac (Jul 4, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> while Ramboob rattled on.


I must remember to use that name for future reference. Thanks Gary.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 4, 2019)

This reminds me of all the people now claiming to have been at Woodstock.   Pitiful, really.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 5, 2019)

I never served, which makes me an easy target for the wannabes.  I wouldn't know a DD214 from third base.  But I am surprised that so many folks were "special OPs", what ever that is.


----------



## ronaldj (Jul 5, 2019)

never heard of this before, why would you think you could lie about something like that....I  have my DD214


----------



## Trade (Jul 5, 2019)

The more I look into this, the worse it gets. I knew a lot of dudes embellished their service, but I never knew it was this bad. This goes way beyond embellishment and into outright lies.

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/fake-war-stories-exposed/


----------



## johndoe (Jul 5, 2019)

When I was staioned in Europe in the '60s, the news I got from Stars & Stripes and commander's call was that the war was going along well and we were kicking their ass.


----------



## Trade (Jul 5, 2019)

johndoe said:


> When I was staioned in Europe in the '60s, the news I got from Stars & Stripes and commander's call was that the war was going along well and we were kicking their ass.



By the end of my tour in 1971 we knew that as soon as we were all gone the NVA would over run the place.


----------



## 911 (Jul 5, 2019)

Trade said:


> By the end of my tour in 1971 we knew that as soon as we were all gone the NVA would over run the place.



During one of our “rah rah” talks, as we called them, our Captain made a Freudian slip. While giving us our motivational speech, he says, “Although this war is not winnable, we need to keep blah, blah, blah.” 

Why in God’s name would a superior officer ever tell his men something like that? He knew he screwed up by the looks on the men’s faces. He tried to sham his way out of what he said, but it’s tough to take a statement like that back. 

After he was done speaking and took off in his Jeep, the Lt. tells us we have the rest of the day off, so he can study the plans he was just handed. A day off? No one gets a day off in a war zone.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 5, 2019)

Fortunately, I never saw any combat, but while in Thailand in 1967, I saw several F105's come back with substantial damage....and we had a dozen, or more, which never made it back.  I remember one young pilot who came by the radar shop one day to use the mockup before his first combat mission, the next day.  It was his First, and Only mission....I still think about him.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 5, 2019)

I spent 1968-72 in the US Navy, as a Corpsman (Medic). I was never in harms way. I always had hot meals and a warm bed. Surprisingly, I never step foot on a ship, I was always stationed in Navy hospitals.  I'm considered a Vietnam Veteran, due  to the dates I served. But I don't consider myself as one. When well meaning people thank me for my service, I acknowledge it. Yet, rather than me, I wish they thank those, who gave up much more than I. They truly deserve admiration.
I have to say I ran into a "special ops" type, who never left New Jersey.  Bullets fell out of his pockets when he got change.  And for the good of the nation, his lips are still sealed.  He just couldn't say where in "Nam" he had been. I remember that turkey.


----------



## squatting dog (Jul 5, 2019)

Trade said:


> By the end of my tour in 1971 we knew that as soon as we were all gone the NVA would over run the place.



After only a short time in country, I realized we could not win this war. Our hands were tied politicians trying to micro-manage the fight. Second, by my time in country (1969-70), we were slowly pulling back from seeking out the enemy and instead  were turning over duties to the ARVN army. (I always smile when I mention ARVN soldiers... you had to be there to understand).  And lastly, I put myself in the Vietnamese people's mind. Would you not fight to the death if someone was trying to over run and conquer America?


----------



## johndoe (Jul 5, 2019)

My enlistment was over in late'68. The re-enlistment offer they gave me was a re-enlistment bonus and re-assignment to the "tropics" as he put it. Young naive me thought he meant somewere around the Caribbean. Now I'm wondering what he meant by the "tropics." I declined and got out.


----------



## 911 (Jul 6, 2019)

summer_sky said:


> I'm not an expert, nor a Veteran, so someone please correct me if I am wrong, but I think of Special Operations as activities which are covert and utilize "unconventional" activities.
> Or, perhaps, your question is rhetorical?



Navy Seals, Army Rangers, Green Berets, Delta Force and Marine Corps Force Reconnaissance are the Special Ops that immediately come to mind. I spent some time in Recon as a Marine, but not the Special Forces group. My Recon Battalion did not do any water landings or secret type activities. We were given a section on a map that had grid lines and were then ordered to Recon areas that the Captain wanted checked for Charlie. Charlie was a bigger threat than the NVA. At least to us they were.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jul 6, 2019)

. johndoe brings back memories. Ahh. A Navy recruiter/re-enlistment officer. The"tropics"- swaying palm trees, white foamy, crystal blue waves crashing on a golden beach, thin maidens with long hair. Sounds great, you'd never know he's talking about a steaming, dank rice paddy.


----------



## win231 (Jul 6, 2019)

People who do this are pathetic.  I pity them; maybe it's some type of mental illness & they can't help it.  This is found in other areas besides military service.   I don't think they realize that they're frequently laughed at behind their backs.
I worked with a couple of guys like that.  On our lunch break, a group of us would be chatting about baseball, football, boat racing, skydiving, etc.  No matter what the subject was, he'd chime in about how he "Played professional baseball & football, raced boats....he did everything.  Then he'd go into the terrible injuries he suffered....and how that didn't stop him.

My ex wife's father talked about how he rescued hundreds of prisoners from a Nazi death camp....all by himself.  He was an alcoholic; maybe that had something to do with his fairy tales.

One of my favorite "Twilight Zone" episodes was about a guy like that; he told so many self-flattering tall tales, then he was kidnapped & taken about a space ship by aliens & nobody believed him.  I like it so much, I've watched it over & over:  "Hocus Pocus & Frisbee."


----------



## Gary O' (Jul 6, 2019)

win231 said:


> One of my favorite "Twilight Zone" episodes was about a guy like that; he told so many self-flattering tall tales, then he was kidnapped & taken about a space ship by aliens & nobody believed him. I like it so much, I've watched it over & over: "Hocus Pocus & Frisbee."


It's too bad they didn't take the rest


----------



## DGM (Jul 7, 2019)

When I visited the Traveling Wall a few years ago I was greeted by a vet attired in full camo gear to include a bush hat.  When I asked him where he was when in country he replied "Long Binh" (rough duty).  Remember it takes over a dozen service members to support one soldier in combat.
I was lucky.  When I was in basic training in Dec. 72 we were told we would not have to worry about being sent to Nam.


----------



## Llynn (Jul 7, 2019)

I was in Uncle Sam's Canoe Club from 1966 through 1972. Sea duty was on a Destroyer Tender. We steamed into Viet Nam waters to attend to a disabled tin can.  Captain made sure we were there long enough to qualify for combat  pay and medals. I guess that makes me a Nam vet technically but certainly  not any sort of hero. I salute the combat vets.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 8, 2019)

Llynn said:


> I was in Uncle Sam's Canoe Club from 1966 through 1972. Sea duty was on a Destroyer Tender. We steamed into Viet Nam waters to attend to a disabled tin can.  Captain made sure we were there long enough to qualify for combat  pay and medals. I guess that makes me a Nam vet technically but certainly  not any sort of hero. I salute the combat vets.


My story is similar.  Submarines didn't see any combat, but we got close enough to rate ribbons.  I never wore it and don't claim to be a Viet Nam Vet.

Don


----------



## 911 (Jul 8, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I spent 1968-72 in the US Navy, as a Corpsman (Medic). I was never in harms way. I always had hot meals and a warm bed. Surprisingly, I never step foot on a ship, I was always stationed in Navy hospitals.  I'm considered a Vietnam Veteran, due  to the dates I served. But I don't consider myself as one. When well meaning people thank me for my service, I acknowledge it. Yet, rather than me, I wish they thank those, who gave up much more than I. They truly deserve admiration.
> I have to say I ran into a "special ops" type, who never left New Jersey.  Bullets fell out of his pockets when he got change.  And for the good of the nation, his lips are still sealed.  He just couldn't say where in "Nam" he had been. I remember that turkey.



Lucky you. I went 11 days without having a chance to clean up. We ate “C” rations right out of the container. Oh yummy! 

I give the men who served in Special Forces a lot of credit. They never knew what they were getting into.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 9, 2019)

I was drafted in Feb. 69 but never went to Viet Nam and if ordered to do so I would have told them to eat it. I made sure my relatives knew my position and they were all fine with it. Young South Viet  men could get draft determents by attending college while Americans were over there fighting for them!? Never.


----------



## john19485 (Oct 10, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I spent 1968-72 in the US Navy, as a Corpsman (Medic). I was never in harms way. I always had hot meals and a warm bed. Surprisingly, I never step foot on a ship, I was always stationed in Navy hospitals.  I'm considered a Vietnam Veteran, due  to the dates I served. But I don't consider myself as one. When well meaning people thank me for my service, I acknowledge it. Yet, rather than me, I wish they thank those, who gave up much more than I. They truly deserve admiration.
> I have to say I ran into a "special ops" type, who never left New Jersey.  Bullets fell out of his pockets when he got change.  And for the good of the nation, his lips are still sealed.  He just couldn't say where in "Nam" he had been. I remember that turkey.


I was treated at China Beach Navy Hospital, and the USS Sanctuary, the Navy Corpsman, Doctor, and Nurses always treated me good.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 11, 2019)

I was in the Navy from 1960 until 1991 and never went anywhere near Vietnam. My career was almost entirely focused on the Russian Navy and there was no need for my skill set in country. I was stationed on Okinawa during part of the Vietnam War and saw injured people in the Army Hospital at Camp Kue. It was tragic.

These days, I periodically use the Eisenhower Medical Center at Ft Gordon, Georgia. The roughest part of that hospital to visit is the Orthopedic Center which is very busy taking care of soldiers coming back from the middle east. This is another tragedy.

I just dug out my DD-214 and I am not considered to be a Vietnam Veteran. I have run into a number of people who embellish their records to make themselves seem heroic. They need to be called out on it and humiliated.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 12, 2019)

Never encountered that 'wannabe,' situation.  Shivered when LBJ announced buildup of 400,000 troops in 65; 'there going to  extend my tender bones.'
Do recall jackets with very loud statements. on back, "I served my time in Hell." but that was sometime after hostilities ceased.
I keep the beer joints in Germany safe for you guys.

Anything above an article 15 got you a choice: court marshal or volunteer for transfer with M O S of 111.

Had a friend, late 40's  in. 1980's who stated, "I always wanted to test my mettle...wish I knew what it felt like to have a bunch of men shooting at you?'
I moved 2-3 steps sideways.   Geee!

Change topic:  Went to another site Thread asked, : 'Texans'   " I hear you can get .50 cal machine guns in tx. much easier than other states.  I'm not a terrorist, I would like a couple for sporting activity."
Guess he hunting dinosaurs.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 12, 2019)

Pecos:
You have knowledge of 'rotting nuke subs on coast of Russia.  Sixty Minutes filmed one-two dozen nuke subs, half-in-half out of
their Baltic, Pacific coast.'  I know they have big naval base on peninsular close to Japan...This was 20 years ago.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 12, 2019)

delete duplicate


----------



## jujube (Oct 12, 2019)

The husband of a couple we were friends with on our Turkish base found out that his brother was being sent to Viet Nam and he immediately started trying to get Nam duty.  Why?  Well, according to him, his brother was going to get all the glory and bragging rights to having served in Nam and was going to lord it over him when they got home.

Wha????  This guy had a wife and baby and a safe cushy job on the base and he wants to go to hell on earth solely for "bragging rights"?  He was highly concerned that it was all going to be over before he got there.  

I don't know if he ever made it to Nam but his wife told him she couldn't stop him from going but they wouldn't be married when he got back.  IF he and his brother made it back, that is.  

My late husband spoke fluent French but the Army in its infinite wisdom sent him to the Defense Language Institute in Monterey for a year to learn Russian intensively.  I always wondered why they just didn't use his French, but I was grateful that they didn't because that would have probably meant Viet Nam duty.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 12, 2019)

Jujube:
As you know, the French took over Indochina in and around 1860, Their language was adopted by high class Vietnamese, necessary for
high dollar business.  When the roguish , non-French speaking GI"s arrived, The Viet's clung to their French rather than speak the language of the barbarians.  You think the military was unaware of the prevalent use of French in Vietnam-Oh yes, military reasoning remains a mystery.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 25, 2019)

jujube:
The kid your talking about, where was he from, rural or urban. what region?

Sounds like a severe case of cultural norms overriding good sense.
Especially, with a wife and child. 

There are pockets through the USA where 'blood relationships' are important factors,
'he's by blood cousin...' you owe these blood relatives loyalty, regardless of what they may have done.

Also, the rivalry- of doing better than your other 'blood relatives'- we call it sibling rivalry; they don't,
"It's a blood thing." and a very, very strong  component of their lives,

The above is not an explanation, only an opinion, but   he was primed for making a very bad decision.
  Strange, very strange

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

One of my 8 roommates was a 17y/o
1.He wasn't supposed to be in our battalion-they wanted 20-23 y/o folks (explanation to long and not on topic)

2,  He meet a bar room foozy before he entered boot camp, she was a 30y/o female with no visible means of support
     He spent his two week leave after boot camp at her cheap hotel room.

3.  She proposed, he accepted, she knew spouses are paid an allotment by Uncle Sam and discussed the urgency of her plight. (lot of questions here, why weren't they married before he shipped out...)

4. Once in Germany, he was frantic to get back to the states and marry this 'lady.'

5.  He was a tender sprout of 17, he openly discussed his problem with his older roommates.

6.  If you volunteered to go to Nam, Uncle Sam would grant you a 30 day leave in the states;
     That was his solution: Get back to the states, marry and get the paperwork submitted for her allotment check.

7.  Our NO's! were a chorus, he could not hear, He knew it was a bad decision but his hormones found him
     submitting paperwork for Nam.

8. He spent a total of three months in Germany, then he was gone-a tragedy.


----------



## 1955er (Oct 25, 2019)

A friend of mine said his unit got a visit from Westmoreland. Salutes and such. He said he got a distinctly...Judas vibe from it.


----------



## Trade (Oct 25, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> One of my 8 roommates was a 17y/o
> 1.He wasn't supposed to be in our battalion-they wanted 20-23 y/o folks (explanation to long and not on topic)
> 
> 2,  He meet a bar room foozy before he entered boot camp, she was a 30y/o female with no visible means of support
> ...



Reminds me a little of one of my fishing buddies from High School.

After High School I went on to Junior College and he continued to work as a bus boy.

He was working at the Holiday Inn on US 19 in Clearwater and he got involved with this 38 year old waitress named Gladys and shacked up with her for a while. But after a while I think he was getting a bit uncomfortable with the arrangement and he joined the Army I think basically get away from her.

We had kind of a going away party for him. Some of us went out with him and we all got drunk and then got the 2am munchies so we went to this all night diner. I remember I ordered a steak and said I wanted it cooked rare.

When it came it was rare all right. It still had ice in the middle. But I was hungry so I ate it anyway. I remember we played Ballad of the Green Berets over and over on the Juke box. And Gladys was there and she was pretty bummed out about Ken, that was his name, leaving for the Army and she turned to Larry, that was my best friend, and I and said “You boys have got to take care of me while he’s gone”.

I was kind of taken aback by that because even though I was 19 and had never gotten laid before I sure didn’t want to start with a 38 year old waitress who looked every day of that and then some. But crazy Larry chimed in right away and said “I’ll take care of you” Which I’m sure he never did. I’m pretty sure none of us saw Gladys again after that night.

So Ken left for the Army. He came home for a short leave after basic at Ft. Benning and told us all some cool Army stories and then went out somewhere in California for AIT. (Advanced Infantry Training). He had more stories when he came home on leave after that. I remember we went out shooting with our .22’s and Ken, who was a country boy, always was good with a rifle, but after AIT he was damned impressive with it. He could just pop that rifle up to his shoulder and instantly fire without sighting in and hit a beer can 40 feet away no problem. 

But he wasn’t going to Nam. He’d signed up for 4 years which at that time you could do and be guaranteed a European tour. So he ended up somewhere near this place called Gelnhausen. He liked it at first. When he came home on leave he gave us all each a switchblade knife, they were apparently legal over there, and a cool fancy German beer mug neither of which I have anymore. But after a while he got bored with it and volunteered for Nam. He served with the 4th Infantry Division in the Pleiku area. Finished his year tour in one piece and came home got out of the Army and enrolled in an engineering program on the GI bill at some college in the Atlanta area.

About 7 months after he came home from Nam he came down with Malaria. Apparently you can get infected with it and it can lay dormant for a while. Anyway, he got treated at the VA hospital, recovered, finished his degree and did quite well for himself. He’s retired now and living somewhere south of Birmingham.  

I saw him again at our 25th High School reunion. We talked about old times and when the reunion party was winding down Ken wanted to go out for a beer at this bar that he had gone to back in the day because they had never checked ID’s. Of course that wasn’t an issue now because we were both 43 years old.

When we got there we found that the atmosphere had changed over the last 25 years. We were both wearing suits. Mine was a cheap 20 year old one that I had gotten at Sears for about 50 bucks. The best description I can give of the crowd was that it was a cross between redneck and biker dudes. Anyway, as soon as we walked in the door some guy looked up at us and said “Here come the cops” Earlier that evening Ken had told me that he had been into Karate. O I said to him, “I’m glad you know Karate, in case we have to fight our way out of here”. And then he laughed and said to me “In a street fight what it comes down to is whoever gets in the first good kick to the nuts wins”

But we went ahead in anyway and we had one beer and left and no one bothered us.  

We emailed for a while a few years back. Both of us have sons that made a career out of the Army. So it kind of got to be a pissing contest between us as to whose son was the most bad ass. His son made warrant officer and was some kind of aide to a big shot general, so I guess he thinks he won. But my some was a Green Beret and made Master Sergeant so I think I won.


----------



## Sassycakes (Oct 25, 2019)

*My Husband was in the Navy from 1965 until 1969. He never was in Viet Nam and still today he never claims he was a Veteran during that war. He never equaled his service to those who served in Viet Nam. We lost friends during that war and my husband would never claim to have served equal to the way they served.*


----------



## DaveA (Oct 25, 2019)

ronaldj said:


> never heard of this before, why would you think you could lie about something like that....I  have my DD214


I have mine also - - - -somewhere.  I last saw it about 5 or 6 years ago, when we were going through some saved papers.  I hope no one asks to see it as they might have quite a wait.  Since I received it in 1957 I can't remember ever having to show it for anything.  Maybe I did, but it's too long ago to remember.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 25, 2019)

Trade:
Ken was one of the lucky one-good!
When we roll back the years, looking at our behavior: Boy, were we dumb! (and lucky)

Story Time:
A Nam vet and  a casual  friend took me to VFW Hall, alleged 'Women, cheap beer, dancing...
'We gott'a go on a  Friday nigh, Saturdays belong to,  the old farts who bring their wives.'

Were 25-27, somewhere in there, cannot remember his name, he was a getting drunk buddy only. 

 I was married, I only promised to be faithful, did not promise
her exclusive property of my eyeballs.
.   
She like all women, I suppose, hated it when I would slip off with male
friends to get drunk, tell lies, raise hell...
You know your going to get your ass tore up when you return home, but do it anyway

I'm/ was a chugger, chug 10-12 beers as quick as possible, my friend drank like a civilized person.
When I got drunk had to go out side, it must have been Nov or Dec, the cold felt good.
I'm outside pissing and pukeing  rubbing my brow on cold metal of car... got in car and went to sleep

A man enters
A man with a 12 gauge!
He says, 'I'm not here to hurt anyone, I'm looking for my wife's boyfriend.'

You can bet all the fella's did a quick review of their history-no one stirred, moved, dead silence.
The man with the shotgun looked the crowd over, searched the  male and female bathrooms,
 nar a word from anyone.
Neither his wife nor her boyfriend were present.
He left

He and his shotgun but a damper of the festive of that evening.

My friend came out to his the car, cussed me a bit for being poor company; asked '...do you know
Susan Bailey (have no idea of the lady's correct name, I only remember he asked the question with an element
of concern)
He took me home, were I  received hour my several hours ass-chewing that night and the next day (Saturday)
and the usual miffed attitude in all wives can maintain for a week, or longer.

Do you have a point, or are you just writing your usual gibberish?
Yep, here it is: This is more of less a sociological post: Ex-GI's don't shoot, knife of kill other Ex-Gi's
 when congregated. 

Where as in general society where you find:
A congregation of males
Now, Add Alcohol
A Recipe for violence, killings...

* I have never read or heard of a bar fight that ended in a killing in a VFW or American Legion site.
I only know of one event at one of these sites which turned into a brawl. ONE! Just one!*

An explanation is demanded?


----------



## 911 (Oct 27, 2019)

I went to the D-I college World Series in Omaha in 2018 when Oregon State won it all. I didn’t have tickets for the final, but did watch OS play their first game against North Carolina and OS lost.

But anyway, I was speaking with some other guys that were there and were from Maryland and when they found out that I was a former state cop, they wanted to ask me a question. They said that they were also college umpires back home and they found out that there assigner was fired as assigner because he was telling everyone that he fought in the Vietnam War. Evidently, from what they told me, someone called him out on it by asking him his age. When they figured it out that he would have been too young to have fought in ‘Nam, they did even more investigating and found out that he was never even in the service.

 So, there question was; can he be charged with fraud? I told them that they needed to check with their local or state police. I don’t know Maryland laws. What I didn’t tell them was that because the assigner did profit from his lie, it may be possible, but only if the prosecutor would be willing to take on the case. However, it being a victimless crime, he may not. But, did they give me all the facts?


----------



## 911 (Oct 27, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> Trade:
> Ken was one of the lucky one-good!
> When we roll back the years, looking at our behavior: Boy, were we dumb! (and lucky)
> 
> ...


Great story and right on about wives dealing with a drunk husband, although, I can’t attest to it firsthand. I am a member of our local American Legion and enjoy hanging with the other Vets.

One Saturday night, the Legion held a dance with a live Country band. It was a lot of fun, until one of he couples started talking loud, louder, still louder, then screaming at one another. The man shoves the woman and she falls backward over her chair. So now, 2 other guys grab him and he tries to resist them by kicking and wrestling with them. My wife tells me to do something. I asked her, “Why? They seem to be doing OK.” They finally got him outside and meanwhile, someone must have called the cops. After that, I don’t know what happened. Most likely, everyone just went home and slept it off.


----------



## jerry old (Oct 27, 2019)

I like those stories of when we were young and could effect our surroundings,
Mel Gibson's 'We were soliders and Young:''  I am really attracted to the title, movie is gritty.
911:
"Do something!"
"What?"
Wives, God bless 'um,
Water pipe blows  due to extreme freeze at 2 A.M.
"Do Something!"
You stumble outside, turn off water
"Is that all your going to do?"
"Tomorrow morning, Tomorrow after it get daylight."
"Huh!"
 Departs in a swirl of her robe
Dozens and dozens of other, 'Do Something.'


----------



## 911 (Nov 11, 2019)

Here’s one for the books. I was sitting in a Bob Evans restaurant just a few years ago having breakfast on Veterans Day when a fellow wanted his free meal because he claimed that he was a Vet. He asked the waitress if she couldn’t read the cap. He was wearing a “Vietnam Veteran” cap with the Marine logo.

The waitress told him that she had to see his DD-214. He told her that he doesn’t carry it with him. She wasn’t budging. Of course, I had to intervene and since I don’t accept free meals, I offered to pay for his. He got all pissed off and as he stormed out he said, “Aww, just forget it.” The waitress was a little red faced and I told her not to worry about. Anyone can buy a $3.00 cap.


----------



## Trade (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## jerry old (Nov 11, 2019)

I've post before, do not understand 'wannabes.'
I remain very curious as to  motivation.
911's post 48, maybe the guy just wanted a free meal, I never encountered a 
person that carried his DD 214 on his person, the Bob Evans Restaurant surly
has a sign or other requirements.
The question remains, why.  If your talking to a vet, he'll tell you quickly, 
what unit, location... I don't think it would be easy to fake.  Still-why?


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 11, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> I've post before, do not understand 'wannabes.'
> I remain very curious as to  motivation.
> 911's post 48, maybe the guy just wanted a free meal, I never encountered a
> person that carried his DD 214 on his person, the Bob Evans Restaurant surly
> ...



I hear you. I've never carried my DD 214 on me. I have my VFW card, Legion card and a military ID card I carry, although I've managed to misplace my ID card a few times. It could very well be the man from 911's post just wanted a meal and was embarrassed or ashamed of his situation. You're right about talking to a vet. I forgot what movie I was watching last night, but, I have total recall of 1969-70 like it was earlier today. Not long ago, I started making a list of FSB's I'd been to. I can remember each one. Strange how one can remember that sort of thing. 
Note... bugged me about last nights movie. pulled the chip out of the tv and popped it into the computer to see what it was.
Mulholland Falls  with Nick Nolte. Darn brain farts.


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 15, 2019)

I can pick out the bullshitters in about 60 seconds.  They can't talk the talk.  (RM2/USN USS Tripoli (LPH-10) '68-'71)


----------



## Islandgypsy (Nov 16, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> I've post before, do not understand 'wannabes.'
> I remain very curious as to  motivation.
> 911's post 48, maybe the guy just wanted a free meal, I never encountered a
> person that carried his DD 214 on his person, the Bob Evans Restaurant surly
> ...


IMHO there is no need to push for honesty with such people. A strong similar case could be made for claims from in-country clerks, laundry workers, motor pool guys etc. who recollect their service as helicopter crew chiefs and nitroglycerin jugglers.


----------



## Islandgypsy (Nov 16, 2019)

Trade said:


> 20 Lying Wannabes for every real Vietnam Vet.
> 
> No wonder I keep running in to so many former Navy Seals.


I was there in 66 and 67. Not a nice time. I was always haunted by the French’s advice to not go there, “you cannot win”. And again the same advice about Iraq and Afghanistan. Tradional suspicion of the French continues today in the US, Canada and the UK. Perhaps current poor relations are tied to sharing U.N. veto rights between five of the worst bullies in history. End of sermon.


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 16, 2019)

I suppose I am a genuine hero of the Vietnam conflict.  Right at daybreak back in '69, I was sent on a dangerous mission in Danang.  I had to pick up a box of those little "letter balls" for IMB Selectric typewriters from Camp Tien Sha and from there, "fight" my way all the way to China Beach. (Actually, I rode in a truck.)  I barely made it alive to the shack where they sold the beer and I had to sit under a tree with a Vietnamese nurse and a six pack of Bud, listening to the waves to calm my nerves.  That was the total of my in-country experience.  I love the smell of hops in the morning.


----------



## Islandgypsy (Nov 16, 2019)

Nautilus said:


> I suppose I am a genuine hero of the Vietnam conflict.  Right at daybreak back in '69, I was sent on a dangerous mission in Danang.  I had to pick up a box of those little "letter balls" for IMB Selectric typewriters from Camp Tien Sha and from there, "fight" my way all the way to China Beach. (Actually, I rode in a truck.)  I barely made it alive to the shack where they sold the beer and I had to sit under a tree with a Vietnamese nurse and a six pack of Bud, listening to the waves to calm my nerves.  That was the total of my in-country experience.  I love the smell of hops in the morning.


Nicely done. I also saw real danger on the front lines from venereal disease, alcoholism and the potential for drunk drowning in one of the base’s swimming pools. Certain aromas still give me flashbacks of Cam Ranh Bay hookers, usually bluefish or conger eels. I told my company clerk to take me off the Purple Heart requisition.


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 16, 2019)

I know what you mean about certain smells.  Every time I drive by a waste treatment plant, I think of shit river in Olongapo.


----------



## old medic (Dec 17, 2019)

I have my DD-214, but dont consider myself a Vet. My most dangerous mission was guard duty at an ammo dump at Fort Jackson.


----------



## john19485 (Dec 17, 2019)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I spent 1968-72 in the US Navy, as a Corpsman (Medic). I was never in harms way. I always had hot meals and a warm bed. Surprisingly, I never step foot on a ship, I was always stationed in Navy hospitals.  I'm considered a Vietnam Veteran, due  to the dates I served. But I don't consider myself as one. When well meaning people thank me for my service, I acknowledge it. Yet, rather than me, I wish they thank those, who gave up much more than I. They truly deserve admiration.
> I have to say I ran into a "special ops" type, who never left New Jersey.  Bullets fell out of his pockets when he got change.  And for the good of the nation, his lips are still sealed.  He just couldn't say where in "Nam" he had been. I remember that turkey.


I was in China Beach Navy Hospital, and on the USS Sanctuary, a couple of others, the Navy treated me well.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 17, 2020)

I was in the Army from Aug. 72 -74 and spent 13 months in Korea. Easy duty. I have super respect for those who were in 'Nam and especially those in combat. Anyone who engages in stolen valor needs a severe a$$ kicking.


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 18, 2020)

Rasputin said:


> I was in the Army from Aug. 72 -74 and spent 13 months in Korea. Easy duty. I have super respect for those who were in 'Nam and especially those in combat. Anyone who engages in stolen valor needs a severe a$$ kicking.



Amen brother. 199th infantry III corps region here.


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 20, 2020)

For me, it was 71-72 MACV Team 47 in a couple of areas in country.  As for "wanna-be's", I had not heard of that.  I do have my DD-214 and VA Medical card.  

Tony


----------



## squatting dog (Jan 30, 2020)

I'll give a shout out to these guy's. They work very hard at exposing poser's.   

https://militaryphony.com/about/


----------



## cdestroyer (Feb 8, 2020)

Trade? where did you learn that all vietnam records were declassified??
As to "secret and above" I held much higher due to the nukes! And I aint tellin nothing!!!!


----------



## old medic (Feb 11, 2020)

Im tempted to turn over the info on the a guy I met thru work.... Wearing the hat but got argumentative and in my face when I suggested he go to the VA for his medical issue.


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 24, 2020)

johndoe said:


> I was Vietnam "era" but never even mention it.


Agree, same here!  Not much heroism to be had in a motor pool!  But still Don't like to bring those days up!


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 24, 2020)

That is one of the many joys of the internet. "_You can be anything you want at Alice's Restaurant"  _My older brother was in on the JFK murder. My cousin Sharkey filmed the first moon landing in Joliet Illinois. My dad was the single greatest diversion in WWII on D-Day allowing Normandy to be the real target. For me, I exchange written letters with MLK to this day. I have to stop now Willie Nelson is at my front door.


----------



## squatting dog (Apr 24, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> That is one of the many joys of the internet. "_You can be anything you want at Alice's Restaurant"  _My older brother was in on the JFK murder. My cousin Sharkey filmed the first moon landing in Joliet Illinois. My dad was the single greatest diversion in WWII on D-Day allowing Normandy to be the real target. For me, I exchange written letters with MLK to this day. I have to stop now Willie Nelson is at my front door.



Fortunately, there are people out there that take the time to expose these frauds.    
Oh by the way, you best tell your cousin to quit lying about filming that moon landing... everyone knows it was done in my garage. 

http://www.stolenvalor.com/target.cfm?source=link&sort=order


----------



## jerry old (May 7, 2020)

Okay, need some help here.
I was trying to remember what the troops called their superiors (ha).
The 1st Sgt was, the main war hog, First war pig and other sweet remembrances-remember?  The more filthy the name the more approval.
All three stripers and above had nicknames, none gentle.

Had a platoon Lt. who had come from Artillery Unit.
He had a public speaking problem.  On occasion he would favor the platoon with his appearance.  He'd drop his head
when he began speaking, filed with pause, 'and uh, uh, uh...'
"I don't want no artillery coming on me........uh, I know you don't want no artillery coming on you."
(Your right Lt. I don't want no artillery coming on me.)

How 'bout cheese eaters, leaned the term in the military.
The head cheese eater...
Can't remember...formulating a catchy name was a common activity.


----------



## squatting dog (May 7, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Okay, need some help here.
> I was trying to remember what the troops called their superiors (ha).
> The 1st Sgt was, the main war hog, First war pig and other sweet remembrances-remember?  The more filthy the name the more approval.
> All three stripers and above had nicknames, none gentle.
> ...



Only one that comes to mind was the 2nd lt's.  We called them  "butter bars" also known as 90 day OCS boy wonders or shake and bake.


----------



## jerry old (May 7, 2020)

We were all profane in those days.  
Cussing and nasty things have been cleansed with time.
I can't remember, probably don't want to, how we'
couldn't spend an hour without profanity.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 7, 2020)

My order brother was in the Army Band his entire career.  He joined during the Nam era and he retired from the Army, playing in the band the entire time.  He never saw combat, nor was he ever deployed.

He's buried in Arlington National Cemetery, and because of the time frame in which he served, his government-created tombstone says "Vietnam" on it.

I know this is not the same as "stolen valor," but it struck me as odd and confusing.


----------



## Lewkat (May 7, 2020)

win231 said:


> Unfortunately, one of those wannabes is Brian Dennehy.


Senator Blumenthal of Connecticut is another liar about being a Viet Nam Vet.  Never stepped foot in that country.


----------



## Lewkat (May 7, 2020)

My husband was a fighter pilot and was doing a recon mission over the South China Sea in '66.  He spotted a group of junks loaded with pretty flowers and radioed his wing man that he was going to take a closer look.  Out of the center of those junks came a SAM so fast, he never had time to even try to break the radar lock.  Out of that tragedy came orders to all recon missions, "Never approach a gathering of junks, or the like."
I was a nurse in the Air Force from 1954 to 1957 and while the fighting in Korea was officially over, due to the dates I served, I am considered a Korean War Vet.  Never was there nor have any desire to visit.  I only ever used my G.I. bill to obtain advanced degrees in college.  Never applied for any other benefits nor even talked about that war.


----------



## jerry old (May 7, 2020)

First time I've heard about SAM's in/on Junks: slow salute to the Mister.

I was four when WW II ended, rather than that all these other 'conflict' seem such a waste of good men.


----------



## Lewkat (May 7, 2020)

jerry old said:


> First time I've heard about SAM's in/on Junks: slow salute to the Mister.
> 
> I was four when WW II ended, rather than that all these other 'conflict' seem such a waste of good men.


Apparently this was a trick the North Vietnamese used to lure planes to investigate what the junks were carrying.  Somehow they had a delivery system installed on one in the center which released the SAMS, as was told to me.


----------



## 911 (Jun 26, 2020)

jerry old said:


> I've post before, do not understand 'wannabes.'
> I remain very curious as to  motivation.
> 911's post 48, maybe the guy just wanted a free meal, I never encountered a
> person that carried his DD 214 on his person, the Bob Evans Restaurant surly
> ...


I always carry my DD214. I occasionally get good discounts by showing it with my photo ID. Lowes used to accept it as proof of being a Veteran, but not anymore, at least, not around here. Now, we (Veterans) have to fill out paperwork and register to get our 10%. My dad was the person who told me to always carry it. I had it laminated over what was on it. It still looks new. I know several men that carry it.


----------



## 911 (Jun 26, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> Senator Blumenthal of Connecticut is another liar about being a Viet Nam Vet.  Never stepped foot in that country.


Sounds like another “I was there and we were close to the bombing” stories that a certain presidential hopeful is telling. Problem is he keeps getting confused between Afghanistan and Iraq. He can’t remember where he was, mainly because he wasn’t anywhere.


----------



## jerry old (Jun 26, 2020)

I suppose it is best to beat the drum from a hundred miles in the rear.

DD212 
If your  going to add a bath or other large project, your DD214 would be handy.
911 mentioned 'filling out papers,' don't care for that.


----------



## Damaged Goods (Jun 27, 2020)

If they knew how the "baby killers," were treated by their fellow Americans in the 70s, can't understand why they're wannabes now.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 28, 2020)

I've only watched a number of films and documentaries about the Vietnam War and it just has me in tears. What was the point of it? So much pain and suffering and for what? From what I saw I cannot image the hell that all people went through. I thought US soldiers who returned were almost villified, no 'heroes' welcome - whatever that means in conflicts.  From what I can gather it seems that many soldiers did not believe they would 'win' the war and that it was futile, both in purpose and outcome. Like so many wars. it is those in 'power' who are essentially the warmongers. Consider the 2nd World War where the English, Scots  and Germans and others  played football at Xmas in no mans land, exchanging photos and food. My grandfather (in WW11) once said that he had to continue fire on a  hut filled with German soldiers and when they eventually surrendered  they walked in a line, most were no more than 19 years old and he said he cried. I also don't know why someone would lie that they were in Vietnam but it makes me think of those in the 2nd World War who were conscripted to carry out essential work such as coal mining (Bevin boys who were not given much credit at the time for what they had to endure down the pits and possibly felt guilty that they were not on the front line ), so perhaps those who claim to have been in Vietnam lie because they feel they didn't do their 'duty' and yet conversely doing their'duty' does not come over in films and documentaries as something to feel proud about. Apologies for my possible ignorance. Always willing to learn.☺


----------



## Nathan (Aug 31, 2020)

Trade said:


> Vietnam War Wannabes



My ex-wife's hubby(I hate that word) is a Vietnam War Wannabe, that's one of the many phony things I can't stand about his silly a$$.


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 31, 2020)

My question is: Why?


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 31, 2020)

The most disgraceful and biggest lie was the war itself.


----------



## john19485 (Aug 31, 2020)

squatting dog said:


> After only a short time in country, I realized we could not win this war. Our hands were tied politicians trying to micro-manage the fight. Second, by my time in country (1969-70), we were slowly pulling back from seeking out the enemy and instead  were turning over duties to the ARVN army. (I always smile when I mention ARVN soldiers... you had to be there to understand).  And lastly, I put myself in the Vietnamese people's mind. Would you not fight to the death if someone was trying to over run and conquer America?


Remember the ARVN were poorly  paid, if they got paid at all, they were also not trained well.  I don't blame  the AVRN, their leaders were a joke.


----------



## DGM (Aug 31, 2020)

Treacle said:


> I've only watched a number of films and documentaries about the Vietnam War and it just has me in tears. What was the point of it? So much pain and suffering and for what? From what I saw I cannot image the hell that all people went through. I thought US soldiers who returned were almost villified, no 'heroes' welcome - whatever that means in conflicts.  From what I can gather it seems that many soldiers did not believe they would 'win' the war and that it was futile, both in purpose and outcome. Like so many wars. it is those in 'power' who are essentially the warmongers. Consider the 2nd World War where the English, Scots  and Germans and others  played football at Xmas in no mans land, exchanging photos and food. My grandfather (in WW11) once said that he had to continue fire on a  hut filled with German soldiers and when they eventually surrendered  they walked in a line, most were no more than 19 years old and he said he cried. I also don't know why someone would lie that they were in Vietnam but it makes me think of those in the 2nd World War who were conscripted to carry out essential work such as coal mining (Bevin boys who were not given much credit at the time for what they had to endure down the pits and possibly felt guilty that they were not on the front line ), so perhaps those who claim to have been in Vietnam lie because they feel they didn't do their 'duty' and yet conversely doing their'duty' does not come over in films and documentaries as something to feel proud about. Apologies for my possible ignorance. Always willing to learn.☺


As Dwight Eisenhower warned upon leaving office "beware the military industrial complex".  Watch the movie "JFK".  When Donald Sutherland explains to Kevin Costner why Kennedy may have been killed because he had second thoughts about getting into the Vietnam mess.  When the "Gulf Of Tonkin Incident" took place I asked my mother if they really expected us to believe this bullshit and that is exactly what it was! The war lifted us out of a serious recession.  It made a lot of people rich and it made a lot of people dead or messed up for life.


----------



## jerry old (Aug 31, 2020)

We  are not the world's policeman-we need to learn that.
This is the most important issue we will deal with this century.


----------



## Joseleto (Sep 9, 2020)

I served 1956 to 1966 in the air force - MATS and SAC. I was never called for Vietnam, nor did I ask. I was an aircraft maintainer. I fixed broken airplanes so others could fly into harms way. Some folks went. Our shop was authorized 39 people. One Monday morning that number had changed to 19. Rumors were that they went to SE Asia.


----------



## oldman (Sep 9, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> My question is: Why?


Just my thoughts. Seriously, I can’t tell you exactly why, so these are guesses. Maybe it stretches their ego. Or, maybe because there were so many of us over there and they don’t want to be the odd man out. Or, maybe at one time they used it for a pick-up line. I’m sure there are other reasons and probably more than any of us can imagine. I knew a person who wore a Vietnam Veteran cap and was never in the service. I knew he wasn’t, but never said anything. One night we were playing cards and one of the other men asked him what branch he was in. He said he was in the Army. So, the other guy asked him what was his MOS. He suddenly had to go to the bathroom because he was sick.


----------

